# Dell Inspiron 1501 stuck at POST



## ankur2130 (Jun 20, 2008)

Today I switched ON my Dell Inspiron 1501 using the AC Power and it is getting stuck at the BIOS POST test. There has been no physical damage or fall on the machine since I last used it 2 days ago.

The Bios version is 2.4.0 and it runs on AMD Turion X2

The moment i switch ON the laptop, the Dell POST screen pops up; the progress indicator gets stuck at around 70%. I am also not been able to open the Boot Menu or the BIOS options through the function keys.

Please help. Stupid machine is out of warrenty too


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try resetting the CMOS (remove CMOS battery). then check the RAM (reseat if possible) using Memtest86+. if it cannot run your laptop, try using known working sticks just for testing purposes. check the hard drive.


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you notice any noises, odors or excess heat?
I had a Compaq P4 tower that got too hot and refused to boot. How hot is it where you live?


----------



## ankur2130 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hii

Nope, no extra sounds or heat whatsoever.

I shall try testing the RAM and the CMOS battery. But, how do i locate the CMOS battery?

Ankur


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try the manuals on the link below, they might provide that information on the location of the CMOS battery or how to reset it.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1501/en/index.htm


----------



## ankur2130 (Jun 20, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> try the manuals on the link below, they might provide that information on the location of the CMOS battery or how to reset it.
> 
> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1501/en/index.htm


Thanks, shall read up and do it asap.
Tested the RAM, it looks fine.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

try to remove the hard drive, and if you have a linux/XP live CD or any bootable CD, pop that in and boot from your CD drive.

post back what happens.


----------



## ankur2130 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi
It doesnt get wierder than this.

I opened the laptop, took out the CMOS and it did start working.
Everything went well for a few hours, then suddenly the machine hung up. I tried restarting, and it this time the display didnt come up as well!

I then gave up. But today it came back to life.

Have already run the extended Dell Tests including memory test and it does not fail.

Whats going on.:4-dontkno


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like your lappie is overheating ankur2130. It could also be a bad power plug. I had a Compaq laptop that would not boot due to a bad power connector. I took it apart and discovered that it needed to be soldered. It was an old piece of junk anyway so I just tossed it out.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

observe your temps. maybe it can give some ideas on what temp range you are operating on.

also i would get the brand of HDD d/load the diagnostic from the link on my sig. burn the image to CD and boot from it. Select the Quick Test if there is one.


----------

